# Foto in Ölbild/Aquarell o.ä umwandeln



## IamR OoK IE (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mich kurz umgesehen aber kein tutorial gefunden, dass mir weiterhilft

also wie kann man am besten aus einem Foto (Portrait) ein Gemälde machen ? 

MfG
R OoK IE


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Wenn ich mich net täusche gibts in Photoshop doch sogar nen Filter dafür  

Filter > Kunstfilter 

da sollten die passenden Filter drin sein mit den werten musste halt spielen bis es gefällt


----------



## extracuriosity (17. Oktober 2004)

Mach´s doch mit dem Kunstprotokollpinsel.


----------



## IamR OoK IE (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß, dass es dafür einen Filter gibt aber das ergenis ist nicht sehr zufriedenstellend 

vll ist eine kombination von mehreren filtern besser oder vll irgendwas anderes , kenn mich nicht so gut aus, deswegen frag ich


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

hm... ich kann dir hunderte tuts über menudesign und wallpaper design geben aber bei sowas hab ich leider weder tuts auf lager noch erfahrung mit der Art bilder zu bearbeiten...  gegoogelt hab ich auch ohne erfolg sry


----------



## McAce (18. Oktober 2004)

Da gabs mal einen Artikel in der DOCMA drüber und zwar Februar/April Heft 04
dort wude das mit dem Kunstprotokoll Pinsel gemacht soweit ich micht recht entsinne.
Der Effekt ist aber grandios.


----------



## extracuriosity (18. Oktober 2004)

McAce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da gabs mal einen Artikel in der DOCMA drüber und zwar Februar/April Heft 04
> dort wude das mit dem Kunstprotokoll Pinsel gemacht soweit ich micht recht entsinne.
> Der Effekt ist aber grandios.


Sag ich ja, aber ich werd ja ignoriert.


----------



## da_Dj (18. Oktober 2004)

Für sowas wäre Painter weitaus geigneter. Da man dann auch ein Grafiktablett haben sollte und es bei WACOM wunderbare gibt, bei denen Painter gleich mit dabei ist ...


----------

